# Neve em sítios invulgares



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2007 às 19:36)

Malta abri este tópico para que possamos colocar aqui noticias sobre neve em sitios invulgares ou em épocas invulgares.  

Neva no Verão 

Este facto é dos tais que os media escondem da opinião pública. Na Argentina, nevou em pleno Verão. A Fig. 80 (Fevereiro de 2007) mostra Bariloche onde, rapidamente, se pôde praticar ski durante o Verão. Os argentinos substituíram os fatos de banho pelos trajes de ski.

O acontecimento prova que nem no Verão o Antárctico descansa. Continua a produzir anticiclones móveis polares suficientemente potentes. Prova também que, no hemisfério Sul, como no Norte, o modo rápido de circulação é prevalecente em relação ao lento.

http://mitos-climaticos.blogspot.com/


----------



## dj_alex (9 Mar 2007 às 22:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Malta abri este tópico para que possamos colocar aqui noticias sobre neve em sitios invulgares ou em épocas invulgares.
> 
> Neva no Verão
> 
> ...



Enfim...noticia da treta que foi postada em mitos-climaticos.

Aqui fica uma noticia com pés e cabeça sobre o assunto...
http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=32&cod_texto=573


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Mar 2007 às 00:20)

dj_alex disse:


> Enfim...noticia da treta que foi postada em mitos-climaticos.
> 
> Aqui fica uma noticia com pés e cabeça sobre o assunto...
> http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=32&cod_texto=573



Não sejas mauzinho Alex!  

Aqui fica o link para um diário regional de Bariloche, o "Bariloche 2000", onde consta a notícia.

http://www.bariloche2000.com/article.php?story=2007021600373168


----------



## Minho (10 Mar 2007 às 13:23)

Realmente no mínimo raríssimo. Bariloche é a principal estância de esqui da Argentina mas no inverno, não no verão!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2007 às 09:16)

Lá volta a Índia a sofrer com o frio http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/mundo/20070314-Chuva+e+neve+fazem+mais+de+50+mortos+na+india.htm


----------



## Fil (17 Mar 2007 às 20:25)

Bariloche e o norte montanhoso da India não são sitios invulgares para a neve!


----------



## Luis França (17 Mar 2007 às 23:07)

Invulgar mesmo foi na Jordânia e Norte da Arábia Saudita no dia 15 de Março...

*Snow Day In Amman*

[link1]
[link2]
[link3]


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2007 às 10:04)

Espetaculo a zona do médio oriente este ano anda a ser muito batizada com neve...Ao contrário deste rectangulo amaldiçoado á beria mar plantado


----------



## Fil (18 Mar 2007 às 18:27)

Neve nas terras altas da Jordânia também não é invulgar


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Mar 2007 às 19:32)

Fil disse:


> Neve nas terras altas da Jordânia também não é invulgar



 Define insólito para ti?


----------



## Fil (18 Mar 2007 às 19:58)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Define insólito para ti?



Na capital da Jordânia neva todos os anos, vê o artigo da wikipedia.


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2007 às 20:05)

Em Amam deve nevar mais ou menos com a mesma frequência que em Jerusalém.

Neste episódio também nevou em Jerusalém. 






http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452031


----------



## Vicente Limberg (19 Mar 2007 às 03:12)

Sul do Brasil seria um sítio invulgar?


----------



## dj_alex (19 Mar 2007 às 11:53)

Vicente Limberg disse:


> Sul do Brasil seria um sítio invulgar?



Norte sim...No Sul, acho que não é tão invulgar assim....


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Mar 2007 às 12:10)

dj_alex disse:


> Norte sim...No Sul, acho que não é tão invulgar assim....



Q se pronuncie o nosso colega brasileiro de S. Joaquim! A cidade mais fria do Brasil!    
Neva mais em S.Joaquim que em muitos outros sitios do nosso Portugal!


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (21 Abr 2007 às 10:35)

NO BRASIL A NEVE SÓ É ANUAL NA REGIÃO DE S.JOAQUIM/AUSENTES, NUMA ÁREA DE +- 5 MIL KM QUADRADOS, COMPARANDO COM O TAMANHO DO BRASIL É RIDÍCULO. JÁ NEVOU EM ALGUNS EPISÓDIOS EM +-70% DO SUL DO BRASIL, MAS O NORMAL É TER NEVE EM APENAS 5 A 10% DO SUL DO BRASIL. COM ACUMULAÇÃO, MAIS NAS NAS ÁREAS ACIMA DOS 1200 m.

O EVENTO MAIS IMPORTANTE EM TERMOS DE INTENSIDADE E ABRANGÊNCIA FOI EM 1965 (NO SÉCULO 19 TEVE OUTROS), NESTE ANO NEVOU EM MAIS DE 70% DO SUL DO BRASIL. EM SC TEVE FORTE ACUMULAÇÃO EM MAIS DE 60% DO ESTADO (QUE É +- DO TAMANHO DE PORTUGAL). FOI O ÚNICO CASO, SC, EM QUE HOUVE ELEVAÇÃO DO NÍVEL DOS RIOS (QUE DESAGUAM NO PRATA) DEVIDO AO DEGELO. EM MÉDIA A CAPA DE NEVE OSCILOU ENTRE 20/40 CM, EM MUITOS LOCAIS PASSOU DE 50/100 CM, ALGUMAS CIDADES TIVERAM MAIS DE 1 M DE NEVE. INCLUSIVE EM S.JOAQUIM TEVE NEVE COM TROVOADA.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Abr 2007 às 21:58)

1 m de neve no Brasil! Isso nem nós cá em Portugal! Então este ano foi cá uma secura!!!! Mas foi por toda a Europa! Não nevou nos locais habituais, mas nevou na cidade e região de Lisboa!


----------



## Fil (22 Abr 2007 às 22:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> 1 m de neve no Brasil! Isso nem nós cá em Portugal! Então este ano foi cá uma secura!!!! Mas foi por toda a Europa! Não nevou nos locais habituais, mas nevou na cidade e região de Lisboa!



1m de neve e muito mais encontra-se facilmente em zonas montanhosas, em cidades é que já é mais dificil. Mas em eventos extremos também acontece. O inverno que passamos até foi extremo, mas foi da pouca neve que houve


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Abr 2007 às 23:48)

Fil disse:


> 1m de neve e muito mais encontra-se facilmente em zonas montanhosas, em cidades é que já é mais dificil. Mas em eventos extremos também acontece. O inverno que passamos até foi extremo, mas foi da pouca neve que houve



Sim Fil claro! Eu estava a referir-me nas cidades! Eu na minha aldeia ja tive grandes nevões! Nas Montanhas temos bem mais de 1 m no Inverno! Claro!!!! Este Inverno é que foi para esquecer!


----------



## andre shimutz (25 Abr 2007 às 23:39)

e deve nevar sempre nos altos pontos da serra da mantiqueira em São Paulo.

lá os picos chegam a 2800m.

inacessíveis muitas vezes, mas já constatado verdadeiros pólos em terras tidas como tropicais...


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (26 Abr 2007 às 21:56)

andre shimutz disse:


> e deve nevar sempre nos altos pontos da serra da mantiqueira em São Paulo.
> 
> lá os picos chegam a 2800m.
> 
> inacessíveis muitas vezes, mas já constatado verdadeiros pólos em terras tidas como tropicais...



TODOS OS ANOS NÃO, POIS O REGIME DE CHUVA É DE SECA NO INVERNO, MAS É MAIS COMUM DO QUE SE IMAGINA.


----------

